# First Humidor - Cuban Crafters Palacio?



## Str8ShooterEsq (Jul 5, 2013)

I am looking to buy my first humidor and am thinking about getting the Cuban Crafters Palacio.









Anybody have any experience with this humidor in particular, or Cuban Crafter humidors in general?

Any recommendations for a humidification system?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## voiceoverguy (Jan 19, 2011)

Not this particular humidor pictured, but I have a glass top Cuban Crafters humi. I've had it in use for probably 4 years. I have had no issues with it - seals tight and looks great. I was skeptical due to the relatively cheap price when I bought it, but it has served well. I wouldn't hesitate buying another.


----------



## voiceoverguy (Jan 19, 2011)

I should add, the analog hygrometer is good looking, but doesn't work worth a s**t. get yourself a good, digital hygro/thermo combo (i use xikar). Also, make sure you get some gel beads or something similar - don't use the green foam that will come with it.


----------



## six10 (May 23, 2013)

Just a suggestion but cbid has a similar sized humidor called the "Versailles" that has been selling for around $60. that I think is a pretty good deal. As far as the humidification device I would personally go with Heartfelt beads.


----------



## Str8ShooterEsq (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks, voiceoverguy and and six10, for your responses.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

I looked at this humi and actually carefully considered it due to its size. I saw some images of one loaded with sticks that was up for sale. What killed the sale for me is the two front corners messing up the continuity when stacking sticks in there. Looks great but hinders function IMO. There is a similar one made by the chinese importer where the corners are so bad you go down to a single row instead of a double row for the last 3 towards the front. Its not only in the trays but all the way down.


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

I wouldn't quite call it "cheap". If your budged allows it, why not go for it?

Personally, I don't like the idea of having to remove a tray to get to the next row of cigars, and would probably go with something with drawers/shelves. I would also look to see if the analog hygro on the front could be replaced with a digital one, but otherwise the unit looks sexy.

For the humidification device, Heartfelt sells something called a "Stainless Humidifier". I personally would go for that if it were in my budget, but anything with quality beads will do just fine.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Yeah that HF stainless humidifier looks really nice but its a bit on the pricey side. I just bought the beads, opened the cheap humidifiers that come with these humis, removed the foam and filled it with beads for less than half the cost and still had beads left over.


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

Sure, it's quite pricey, but if I had a humidor with a dedicated slot (not the stick-on on the top) for a rectangular humidifier, I'd get the one from HF. You can't beat the sexy design.


----------



## boro62 (Jan 21, 2013)

im not sure the heartfelt stainless would work with his humidor since its a glass top. no where to really mount it. either some beads in a mesh bag or beads in a tube would be what I would opt for if i was the op


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

Of course it would work:








Image (C) Cuban Crafters. Included for commentarry, which constitutes Fair Use under the U.S. Copyright Act.


----------

